# Blue God and a good looking strain of GDP. Pics!



## kvnbeach (Dec 13, 2012)

Bought the Blue God, traded a clone for the GDP

View attachment 2441009View attachment 2441010


----------



## kvnbeach (Dec 13, 2012)

Which one should I roll a blunt with?


----------



## Constiello (Dec 13, 2012)

I would say the grand daddy purps should be a blunt smoke. The Blue God is very rich in crystals, in my opinion that should be smoked and tasted without the tobacco overpowering the bud. Good find!


----------



## kvnbeach (Dec 14, 2012)

This Blue God is the greatest weed I have evr smoked. I am fucked up


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 14, 2012)

I have been growing blue god for a few months now and although it is not a great producer it is some of the best smoke I have had. Very strong, expanding smoke. Great aroma.


----------



## khanio12 (Dec 15, 2012)

What do you think about the GDP? im thinking of ordering 10 regular seeds.


----------



## CrownMeKing (Dec 18, 2012)

Wow that color! very jealous


----------



## kvnbeach (Dec 19, 2012)

I have grown GDP, very stinky. I had 1 plant and my garage is 25' deep and you could smell it 10' outside the garage. I do not use odor control.


----------



## iSmokealottaweed (Dec 22, 2012)

khanio12 said:


> What do you think about the GDP? im thinking of ordering 10 regular seeds.


Currently have it in my garden and damn. The nugs come out super frosty and purple with alot of other colors. Grab the Ken's Granddaddy Purple if you want a guaranteed top notch GDP strain.


----------

